# Java-Editor und -Compiler für USB-Stick



## gast (10. Jan 2006)

Hallo,
ich suche einen Java-Editor mit Syntax-Highlighting und einenen Java-Compiler welchen man in den Editor integieren kann. Dieses "Packet" soll vom USB-Stick lauffähirg (ohne installation) und nicht zu groß (<50MB) sein.

Vielen Dank schon im vorraus für eure Antworten!

Gruß, Stephan


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jan 2006)

Ein beliebiges Sun Java-SDK und bspw. den Java-Editor.


----------



## gast (12. Jan 2006)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp, der Java-Editor ist wirklich super. Als Compiler habe ich mich für den OnlineCompiler entschieden.


----------

